# LFTB 4/22 Opening Day



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck all! I’m out and ready to go. Only slept a few hours, I’m like a kid on Christmas morning every single year. Shoot straight and stay safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

I got out here an hour ago, in a fit of paranoia to beat every one. 

I’ve yet to see another car. Anywhere lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm going. Livingston Co.

Happy Earth Day.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Waiting for my BIL to come and unlock the property. Hunting with my nephew for the first time! Very excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

All set up and waiting on the thunder! Short morning hunt before school in a birdy area.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

5:57 first gobbles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Good luck you lucky buggers. Have to wait until Thursday here. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Gobbling all around me. Bow at the ready!










Sent from my Droid


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Late wakeup here. First gobble a long way off at 6:18, a bird close me just went off at 6:25.

Coyote skirted the decoys downwind. Didn’t do any damage. 

First mosquito of the season trying to find the opening in my face mask!


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I pissed someone off this morning









Sent from my Droid


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

“A little KISS!”


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I've got 2 big toms hung up about 70 yrds out in the cut corn. Gobbling their heads off. Got a couple more going off behind me in the woods every once in awhile. Patience...


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

The excitement got to him!!










Our setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

6 longbeards so far. Missed one at 6:54. Oops.


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok. I guess I'll be the first...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

My call seems to be stuck in opposite mode.










Sent from my Droid


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Buddy and I doubled up 10 minutes ago! 7 toms full sprint to the decoys. I have never experienced something so awesome as that!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Hunter1979 said:


> My call seems to be stuck in opposite mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hen has a beard!!! Very cool. I’ve never seen one in the wild.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck today everyone and congrats Ol Tom Killa!

I have to miss today’s opener as my wife is working and I have the kids. But tomorrow is game on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

